#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-20
<ghis> holas alguien ya instalo el beta del 8.10?
<Luciano> buenas noches. alguien sabe si neosergio se conecto hoy?
<brillantejcoh> casi nunca :(
<Luciano> ok gracias
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke de nuvas
<RoAkSoAx> nuevas
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nada aun man
<xander21c> Holas
<redrebel__> hola
<alemcito> Holas
<alemcito> una pregunta en ese concurso de afiches de ke tamaño tiene k ser la imagen?
<xander21c> Holas
<ghis> holas ubunteros
<xander21c> Holas
<ghis> alguien que nos cuente un poco del intrepid
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-21
<ghis> como hago para que un nuevo usuario pueda hacer "sudo apt-get install xxx"
<redrebel> tienes que editar /etc/sudoers
<redrebel> con sudoedit
<ghis> me sale esto
<ghis> sudo: unable to resolve host para
<ghis> sudoedit: unable to resolve host para
<ghis> alguna idea?
<dantrix> las
<s4gitario_15> hola
<viperhoot> oe ta que loco el empathy
<viperhoot> por fin lo logré hacer funcionar bien en mi compu y con todo y voz para google talk :D
<Ju4npE> viperhoot: te tiene antiempathya :p
<viperhoot> jajaj tenia
<Ju4npE> con voz
<viperhoot> ajá
<Ju4npE> a mi no me detecta el micro :S
<viperhoot> raro
<viperhoot> yo tenia problemas más que nada que no autenticaba
<viperhoot> ahora si va bien parece :)
<Ju4npE> mm
<Ju4npE> a mi el ubuntu no me detecta el micro :S
<Ju4npE> con nada
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> tarjeta de sonido rara seguro
<Ju4npE> seguro
<Ju4npE> intel
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Ju4npE: es laptop
<Ju4npE> desktop
<xander21c> q raro q no lo detecte
<Ju4npE> si ps, el audio funciona bacan, pero no detecta el micro
<Ju4npE> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir una dell 1525?
<Ju4npE> en cix no hay :(
<xander21c> en Lima, en Ripley
<Ju4npE> cuanto estaran?
<Ju4npE> pucha pero en ripley sale caro
<Ju4npE> "solo en ripley" :P
<xander21c> tambien consigues en Wilson
<xander21c> precio si no tengo
<Ju4npE> mmm
<Ju4npE> thx xander21c averiguare
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> por cierto, desde ayer ya está disponible el shipit de ubuntu 8.10, por si alguien aún no se la sabia
<viperhoot> está vez solo deja 1 cd como mucho
<Ju4npE> viperhoot: yo pedi 10 ;)
<viperhoot> ah ?
<viperhoot> se puede ?
<Ju4npE> sep
<viperhoot> special requesT?
<Ju4npE> en la parte donde pides pero tienes que meter floro in english del porque quieres 10 :P
<viperhoot> ahh asi si pe :P
<Ju4npE> siempre me ha funcionado el mismo floro
<Ju4npE> peruvian floro rulz :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<xander21c> viperhoot, ubuntu members no necesitan floro :) tampoco abuse y me pedi 10 x si aca
<Ju4npE> jeje
<viperhoot> xander21c, ahh si ?? tons voy a pedir sin roche nomás
<viperhoot> jaja
<Ju4npE> pide en volkete
<viperhoot> hecho :)
<viperhoot> aunqueme cambiaron el pedido actual
<Ju4npE> hehe
<viperhoot> y creo que no hay opción para 64bits
<Ju4npE>  nop
<viperhoot> ni modo
<viperhoot> la cosa es que me llegarán 15 cds a la comodidad de mi casa x)
<Ju4npE> viperhoot: pones 2 cds de 32 ps en tu lectora, con eso tienes 64 :P
<xander21c> viperhoot tienes tiempo??
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> xander21c, si normal
<viperhoot> que pasa ?
<xander21c> http://translate.flossmanuals.net/bin/view/Sugar_es
<xander21c> Sugar Translation Sprint :)
<viperhoot> ahh manya
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> uhhhhh hay para traducir bastaaante
<xander21c> si
<viperhoot> aunque ni tanto cre
<viperhoot> creo
<viperhoot> aunque no lo entiendo del todo como traducir
<xander21c> busca un articulo y dale translate
<xander21c> primero registrate
<viperhoot> ya la capto
<viperhoot> aer que se puede hacer
<viperhoot> aunque facil y deberian moverlo a launchpad, es mucho más sencillo
<viperhoot> oe ta que quién habrá traducido
<viperhoot> hay unos errores criticos por varios lados
<xander21c> me imagino, corrigelo no mas no problem :)
<xander21c> viperhoot, cheque tu mail,
<xander21c> me puedes dar una mano no eso?
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> Nestor Sertzen.. brrrrrrr
<viperhoot> xander21c, dile que nos pase las medidas del banner que desea
<xander21c> un 1/4 de hoja a4
<viperhoot> xander21c, es un logo de ubuntu-pe lo que desea no '
<viperhoot> eso en pixeles es ?
<xander21c> una mini publidad,
<xander21c> *publicidad
<xander21c> capaz el logo de la comunidad y como contactarnos,
<viperhoot> ok
<xander21c> alli contesto,
<viperhoot> si no me equivoco de mas o menos 1288 x 1804 px
<viperhoot> grandote
<viperhoot> dile que te pase la medida exacta en pixeles si puede
<viperhoot> chever
<xander21c> viperhoot: viste el ultimo correo?
<xander21c> pongamos algo asi como:
<xander21c> Experimenta el poder del Software Libre
<xander21c> luego screenshots
<xander21c> luego el logo y las formas de contactarnos
<viperhoot> estoy algo confundido
<viperhoot> lo que nos brinda es un espacio en esa revista ?
<viperhoot> o solamente necesita un banner ?
<xander21c> un espacio publicitario
<xander21c> para la comunidad
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> si es asi, hay que resumir de una manera llamativa lo que és la comunidad
<xander21c> la cominidad y la distro
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> ya ps, en la tarde propongo un par de diseños y los complementamos
<viperhoot> en un toke ya fugo
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> thanks
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-22
<VulKnO> hola
<VulKnO> algun vivo?
<VulKnO> solo les digo que ya se puede pedir el cd de ubuntu en https://shipit.ubuntu.com/  haber quien lo pone en noticias.
<ratasxy> HOLA
<pepelucho> hola; por qué al pedir el cds de ubuntu o kubuntu ya no sale la opcción de 32 bits o 64 bits?
<nxvl> seguro?
<pepelucho> si, acabo de pedir pero no habia un opción sobre de 32bits o 64 bits
<andy10421> quisirera que me deen una pagina pa descargar un messenger para linux uno sea legal
<cjhon> Progress en Linux
<postgrado> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-23
<dantrix> las
<setup> nxvl, aca tambien , caraxo
<xander21c> Holas
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-24
<brillantejcoh> top
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tas interesado en venir a esa conferencia?
<nxvl> es el fin de la apec, no?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no se realmente :S
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> apec es 20, 21 y 22 de Nov
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si si
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.apec2008.org.pe/apec2008meetings.aspx
<nxvl> tons si
<nxvl> justo tengo feriado
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pero que requieres pe pa venir?
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> hopedaje
<nxvl> los pasajes los puedo sacar con millas
<nxvl> (y que me saques a tus amigas)
<nxvl> me voa comprar coca cola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: haha hospedaje yo podria darte pero tengo que consultar con mis familiares
<nxvl> xq seguro si me mandan pasajes va a ser en bus q es perder todo una noche de fin de semana largo
<nxvl> cosa que no pretendo hacer
<nxvl> tons saco mis pasajes con millas normalll
<nxvl> solo necesitaria donde quedarme
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: oks, creo que normal yo te alojo, pero como te digo tengo que consultar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: lo que si no se es que tal será este evento pq es realizado creo por la UNSA (Universidad Nacional de San Agustin)... por otro lado...
<nxvl> me voy por coca cola y puchos, ya vengo
<nxvl> back
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> averiguate esa vaina
<nxvl> tampoco me voa gastar mis millas para q sea un evento misio
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe esa es la webada porq primera vez que ellos organizan un evento
<nxvl> vily dice q tambien la hace
<nxvl> ahi viene
<nxvl> ahi ta
<vily> slds
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: aer cuantale a este trucca como es la waa
<vily> zup
<RoAkSoAx> pera toy en el fono
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que tema kisieras exponer pa escribirle al brother este de una vez
<RoAkSoAx> vily, dame tu correo y te reenvio la invitación que me enviaron, los de AQPGlug están colaborando en eso creo
<vily> RoAkSoAx: kay, jhinojosa en gmail.com
<RoAkSoAx> vily, yanto
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: "el detras de camaras de ubuntu"
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: la de siempre
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> me da flojera hacer otra
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, what is it about?
<nxvl> el proceso de un release, como chambeamos, como funciona y etc
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<nxvl> los freezes, blueprints, UDS, Sprints & stuff
<RoAkSoAx> le escribiré a ver que dice el brother ese, y le pediré que ponga en sus volantes y esas webadas, el logo de u-pe
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> PERO
<nxvl> averigua q tal es para que vily y yo no vayamos por las huevas
<vily> that
<vily> hay alojamiento y comida </troll>
<vily> ^__________^
<nxvl> vily: plz! tu tienes alojamiento y comida alla
<nxvl> vily: trucca
<vily> vily: just kiddin them ==> </troll>
<RoAkSoAx> vily, aki el afernandez siempre te menciona.. kreo q lo dejaste con el corazon roto :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<vily> :(
<vily> RoAkSoAx:  afernandez es tb de apesol
<RoAkSoAx> si p
<vily> nxvl: preparate para tomar a la mierda y demas yerbas afines...
<vily> :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a la mierda, la muerte del sapo, y balde
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<vily> RoAkSoAx: tan en aqpglug
<vily> RoAkSoAx: balde ya nooooooooooooooo
<vily> esos sorbetes estan mas recorridos q boca de rufla
<RoAkSoAx> vily, los de aqpglug kreo que tan apoyando este evento, el ensarman fue el que me lo menciono hace unos dias antes de ke me manden la invitacion
<vily> no se quien es el.
<RoAkSoAx> un chibolo
<vily> heh
 * vily se siente viejo :(
<nxvl> vily: ya tas tio pe
<vily> nxvl: "estamos"
<vily> tamos po ahí con la edad nomas  haha
<nxvl> yo tengo 24 nomas
<vily> yo 3 mas que tu
<nxvl> ya pes
<nxvl> tu ya estas casi en base 3
<nxvl> yo recien estoy empezando base 2
<nxvl> :P
<vily> heh
<vily> tas en  el cuarto de siglo oe...
<vily> :)
<nxvl> tu ya lo pasaste
<vily> :(
<vily> nxvl: oe la tía fopecal se irá a .br
<vily> para que no te sientas solo
<vily> me quería llevar...
<vily> larga historia..
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya le envie el correo con copia al council
<nxvl> vily: te quiere levantar
<vily> nxvl: heh no, ni borracho
<vily> heh
 * vily se pregunta si estará metido en el evento su gran amigo E Cuadros <o>
<vily> ya me llego el mail.
<vily> pero ese mail era la invitacion para roaksoak :|
<nxvl> pero para q sepas de q se trata la waa pe trucca
<nxvl> ya mucho ricocan ya
<vily> heh ya no hay ricocan..
<vily> tamos a dieta
<nxvl> juas
<nxvl> eso con benji ahi era imposible
<vily> tamaa ya me dió hambre :|
<nxvl> en #linuxperu estan diciendo que fest
<vily> heh
<RoAkSoAx> o/ viperhoot
<viperhoot> apla !
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx , ya olvidate de lo que te pedi, mi pata nunca más volvio a aparecer hahaha
<viperhoot> o no hasta ahora
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha ok
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, que basuras, me volvieron a negar el ingreso a traductor oficial
<viperhoot> ni más lo pido
<viperhoot> ese paco molinero es una basura
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, el problema no fue ese, el problema fue que no todos votaron
<RoAkSoAx> fue 3-2
<viperhoot> nunca nadie vota
<viperhoot> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> y paco si pe
<viperhoot> grupo de la gran fifa, y asi quieren que ingresen nuevos
<viperhoot> tmr
<viperhoot> no pasa!
<RoAkSoAx> es que los españoles kreen que todo se debe traducir como dice que RAE y sin términos sin anglicismos sin nada
<viperhoot> una pregunta, como puedo traducir embedded??? incrustable ?
<RoAkSoAx> no, embedded es incrustado
<vily> embebido
<RoAkSoAx> no exactamente
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si pe, en mis ultimas traducciones he traducido cual martha hildebrand
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, que será
<viperhoot> ah ok
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, embedded = empotrado
<RoAkSoAx> embed es
<RoAkSoAx> v. tr. - empotrar, clavar, hincar, meter, fijar
<RoAkSoAx> v. intr. - clavarse, hincarse
<viperhoot> si ???
<viperhoot> hmm no me convence, pero lo pondré asi
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oracion completa pe
<viperhoot> An embedded message was scrubbed...
<viperhoot> From: %(who)s
<viperhoot> Subject: %(subject)s
<viperhoot> Date: %(date)s
<viperhoot> Size: %(size)s
<viperhoot> URL: %(url)s
<RoAkSoAx> un mensaje adjuntado podria ser
<viperhoot> creo que queda mejor
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, el shipit de intrepid desktop que arch. envia?
<nxvl> la q quieras
<nxvl> depende de lo que pidas
<nxvl> por ahi dice
<nxvl> si no dice es i386
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya no enviarán amd64?
<RoAkSoAx> en desktop?
<nxvl> si lo pides si
<nxvl> supongo
<nxvl> iwal, yo me los robo de mi oficina
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha lol
<nxvl> ojala lleguen para antes q yo vaya
<RoAkSoAx> pa ke nos envies
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<nxvl> normal traigo si llegaron
<nxvl> justo voa tar alla una semana antes de la apex
<nxvl> apec
<nxvl> osea que si llegan para esa semana me vengo cargado
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, wena voz!
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-25
<RoAk> oe alguien ha comprado una dell desed la pagina web para peru???
<Juanpe> RoAk: yo lo intente una vez, pero me pedia un dato que no tenia
<Juanpe> algo de un codigo que supuestamente viene en la tarjeta pero nada :(
<Juanpe> bueno yo queria usar mi tarjeta del bcp
<RoAk> Juanpe: si las tarjetas del bcp son una cagada pq no tienen el codigo CVV
<RoAk> o CCV
<RoAk> no recuerdo
<RoAk> si es CCV
<RoAk> las de interbank si tienen
<Juanpe> ese codigo CCV creo que jodia
<Juanpe> jeje
<Juanpe> no tengo cuenta en interbank :(
<Juanpe> se podra comprar con la pagum?
<RoAk> Juanpe: oe mas bien una taba.. de casuela no averiguaste si tenias que pagar en aduanas o algo asi?
<Juanpe> no se RoAk
<Juanpe> pero segun la pagina de dell dice igv y costos de envio incluidos
<RoAk> Juanpe: si supongo que si puedes utilizar pagum
<Juanpe> pero lo de aduana nose si estara incluido en esos costos
<RoAk> Juanpe: y si yo tb pienso eso pero buscando por la informacion como que hay una agarrada...
<Juanpe> RoAk: a mi me dijeron que habia un local de dell en miraflores que las traia al mismo precio que la pagina pero nose
<RoAk> Juanpe: a suave pero yo no vivio en lima esa es la webada.. sino me traeria una mini 9
<Juanpe> jeje RoAk yo tampoco sino haria lo mismo :P
<RoAk> Juanpe: habra q mandar a algiuen
<Juanpe> eso
<viperhoot> han visto la nueva versión de transmission ?
<viperhoot> tiene unos errores de traducción curiosos
<viperhoot> jono sacó la musica de su banda con licencia cc no ?
<viperhoot> me vua a animar a hacer lo mismo :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> tienes banda_
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, tssssssss
<viperhoot> http://viperhoot.com/2008/10/la-banda.html
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y tu que tokas?
<viperhoot> bass
<viperhoot> y en esa song la armónica
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, todo un músico
<viperhoot> hahah no nica
<viperhoot> capaz luego
<viperhoot> esa lo hicimos asi como joda
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, es la única canción que tienen online?
<viperhoot> y a las finales salio bien creo hahaha
<viperhoot> online si
<viperhoot> es que aun no sale asi como oficialmente
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a ver enlazame
<viperhoot> tengo un par en mp3
<viperhoot> aer
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, viste el correo q mande al council?
<viperhoot> sobre la participación de nicolas ?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> ya pe, que se apunte a aqp
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> ahora q lo mencionas
<viperhoot> facil y tmb se apuntan luego por acá
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, del evento al que me invitaron y nxvl se ofreció a participar
<viperhoot> a mi viejo lo han nombrado director de un instituto
<viperhoot> osea... tenemos aulas a disposición en caxas :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha xvre
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oe enlaza pe a mas canciones de tu grupo
<viperhoot> te mando la otra por email
<viperhoot> de hecho ya se mandó
<viperhoot> aun no te las juegues a más gente q no tenemos algo claro sobre como distribuirlas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, haha oks normal, pero ta paja la ke ta online
<RoAkSoAx> ta bien
<RoAkSoAx> ya cuando seas famoso nos pasas el dato
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> blues ! el yeah !
<RoAkSoAx> no te olvides de nosotors
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> http://es.youtube.com/user/humoazulblues
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, unanse pe a la wada de jono
<viperhoot> es que los otros quieren plata
<viperhoot> está pa planearlo bien
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, osea plata por venta de musica en el perú casi es nula
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> ya les he dicho
<viperhoot> pero .. aunque no lo creas si nos sale buen dinero un finde
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, por tokar si.. pero por vender musica en el peru es casi nulo
<RoAkSoAx> por la pirateria pe
<RoAkSoAx> facil en otro pais
<viperhoot> ajá
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mas bien yo empezare a meterme al mundo de DJ's
<viperhoot> por ahi toy que jodo
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, yo kiero empezar a mezclar musica electroncia
<RoAkSoAx> electronica
<viperhoot> untz untz untz 8]
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> weno tengo sueño
<RoAkSoAx> me kito
<RoAkSoAx> ciao viperhoot
<RoAkSoAx> cdt
<mecanico> hola
<mecanico> me llamo saul
<mecanico> soy usuario nuevo de ubuntu
<mecanico> y tengo algunas preguntas ç
<mecanico> nose si alguien me puede ayudar
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> xikos ya tengo el splash de ubuntu peru edition
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-26
<jscm> holas
<jscm> bueno quisiera saber un programa para particionar mi disco duro si pueden el link para descargarlo porque necesito particionar para intalar ubuntu en mi maquina
<jscm> hay alguien en linea?
<jscm> bueno me tengo que ir thx =
<jmcmj> hola
<jmcmj> que tal compañeros de ubuntu
<jmcmj> alguien sabe si cuando instale ubuntu en el pc, si escojo español queda en español o es solo mientras se instala
<louisb> como instalo ubuntu tweak?
<louisb> alguien sabe ya lo baje pero no se instalarlo
<lucyliu> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gui3000> hola
<Jscm> alguien em puede decir como pongo mis particiones de disco (primaria o logica) para tener windows y linux en la misma pc
<ghis> hola a todos
<Jscm> alguien en linea que me ayude con al instalacion de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-22
<Killman> Hi
<Killman> cual es el comando para borrar una carpeta desde la consola de Gnome
<revenger98> hola
<jmanuel_cool> saludos amigos
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-25
<shapord> Buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-25
<Arc_Fallen28> saludos
<Arc_Fallen28> alguno conoce alguien que diseñe programas de facturacion en Ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-27
<hugo> hola?
<hugo> somebody here??
<daniel711> hola a toso
<oswmore> alguien me podria decir los rquisitos minimos de pc para instalar ubuntu
<johnny_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 para una netbook
<johnny_> alguien sabe xq el firefox no entra a internet ?
<CesarBustios> hola por favor alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-30
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-31
<lgonzales> Hola alguien
<lgonzales> ?
<lgonzales> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-26
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-28
<sherkru> Hola
<sherkru> Hay algiuien?
<sherkru> Adios
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-22
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: dime
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ya fue, queria saber si server team habia tenido meeting la semana pasada
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-23
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, alberto_!
<alberto_> hola que tal. tuve un problema con mi instalacion
<alberto_> tuve que desinstalar todo el SO
<acalderon> hola buenos dias
<acalderon> alguien pudiera ayudarme
<acalderon> lo que pasa es que no puedo entrar a mi pc con ubuntu, pongo el usuario y la contraseña y nada
<acalderon> sale una ventana negrar y luego me vuelve al form de acceso, me vuelve a pedir mi usuario y clave
<acalderon> como puedo solucionarlo?
<acalderon> hola hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-24
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola, aqui viendo un bug
<JoseeAntonioR> como van las cosas por alla?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay bien bien... esperando mi turno para dar una charla en la universidad militar
<SergioMeneses> algo desconectado del mundo ultimamente
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo hemos notado :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> muerto un día más
 * JoseeAntonioR too
<viperhoot> creo que no me puedo aumentar al gmt +2
<viperhoot> no me da el tiempo :/
<viperhoot> redbull nomás será
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> para cuando lleguemos sera gmt+1
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo para comprar tu yubikey?
<viperhoot> y eso ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que ya abrió el chekin airfrance
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: para el 2-factor auth en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Todavía no puede realizar el check-in online para este vuelo.
<JoseeAntonioR> es a partir del jueves mediodia aprox
<viperhoot> aqui me sale esto: No se puede facturar online para este vuelo. Utilice un terminal de autofacturación o vaya al mostrador de facturación del aeropuerto. :
<viperhoot> será normal /
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: es que todavia no abre
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: abre 30 horas antes
<viperhoot> ahi lo dejo entonces ;)
<viperhoot> explicame de la yubikey
<viperhoot> es justo y necesario ?
<viperhoot> se ve interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> no es justo y necesario, pero es como que
<JoseeAntonioR> en LP usas contraseña
<JoseeAntonioR> pero puedes usar contraaseña y yubikey
<JoseeAntonioR> que es un usb que lo presionas y te genera un pass
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> me imagino cual token de banco pero de un uso
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> presionas y genera
<viperhoot> deberia se un derecho de cada ser humano poseer uno de esos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> sean sosik-harmor me prometio ser el primero de community en tener/probar el 2-factor auth en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> hamor*
<viperhoot> ahí me muestras ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya viste esto?  https://plus.google.com/photos/104919222657565747428/albums/5802583150085421809/5802583153694209026
<JoseeAntonioR> w0w
<JoseeAntonioR> wow*
<viperhoot> de acuerdo al precio, estaría bastante interesado en una
<viperhoot> MUY interesado
<JoseeAntonioR> posiblemente quiera
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi hablamos con Emma, la chica de los powered-by stickers
<viperhoot> pero el envío será complicado :/
<JoseeAntonioR> ya vemos ;)
<viperhoot> a ver las especificaciones nomás
<viperhoot> porque esta macbook morirá con ubuntu 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> no me levanta 12.10 ni a cañones
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: https://store.yubico.com/store/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=2&osCsid=g77s42mvhg346gteiomh00nf73
<viperhoot> se ve bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que sean free
<viperhoot> por lo menos el testeo
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> son sponsors del evento
<viperhoot> más seguro entonces :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a que hora llega tu vuelo a lima?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: 2:55pm
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm ok
<viperhoot> 4 horas maso esperando hasta el otro vuelo
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> igual tienes que volver a hacer todo el check in
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por?
<JoseeAntonioR> porque tu vuelo nacional es Lan
<JoseeAntonioR> y el internacional es Air France
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, tienes aduana y migraciones de por medio
<viperhoot> ah claro
<viperhoot> eso si
<viperhoot> checkin en lan
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que tienes que salir de la sala  de embarque y volver a entrar
<viperhoot> y luego en AF
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<viperhoot> y recoger maleta también me imagino
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<viperhoot> caballeros
<viperhoot> con 4 horas libres, si la hago ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> en 2 se hace
<JoseeAntonioR> ya leiste el comunicado de air france?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: https://www.airfrance.es/ES/es/local/information/news/news-air-traffic-air-france.htm
<viperhoot> a rogar que no terminemos en líos
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<viperhoot> hora de dormri aqui
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> avisas cualquier cosa
<viperhoot> mientras más se acercan los días, menos tiempo de todo hay :S
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> roaksoax: estás?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-25
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> al fin mediste el mantel?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que cosa de medir el mantel? no me dijiste nada :S
<JoseeAntonioR> solo me dejaste un como vamos en el backlog
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje pero hace varios dias xD
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<SergioMeneses> en las especificaciones no vienen las medidas?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> y no tengo como medirlo
<JoseeAntonioR> solo se que es enorme
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estaras para el ask mark?
<viperhoot> no creo :S
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si no me equivoco se cruza con un par de cosas de la universidad
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: es de 5 a 6 am
<viperhoot> las clases no me dejan ni 2 horas antes de viajar !
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch!
<viperhoot> haré lo posible
<viperhoot> aunque sea para leer algo
<viperhoot> pero no creo la verdad :/
<JoseeAntonioR> habran logs :)
<viperhoot> eso siempre es bueno
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: novedades? pudiste hacer chekin ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a ti te toca hacerlo en el counter de air france
<viperhoot> ah si ?
<viperhoot> qué razón habrá /
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> que tu vuelo es lan+air france y sus sistemas no se conectan
<JoseeAntonioR> facil para confirmar que llegaste a lima
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> hablamos en la noche
<viperhoot> entreé de pasada
<viperhoot> pero es raro
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> yo ya tengo mi boleto
<viperhoot> me sale también un sistema para registarme en la web de airfrance
<JoseeAntonioR> flying blue? eso es para las millas
<viperhoot> te mando pantallazo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/785916/Pantallazo%202012-10-25%20a%20la%28s%29%2017.12.41.jpg
<viperhoot> raro :S
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mismo me dice a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, tengo que salir
<JoseeAntonioR> vuelvo en una hora aprox
<viperhoot> ok, nos leemos a la media noche maso :P
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-26
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuanto euros tienes?
<JoseeAntonioR> 0
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, really?
<JoseeAntonioR> atm, si
<SergioMeneses> be serious
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, atm?
<JoseeAntonioR> at the moment
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo si llevare algunos... para q subamos a suecia con dante
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> y pues pasear un rato
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, haz hablado con dante ?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, hace un ratico
<JoseeAntonioR> entra a la medianoche apro
<JoseeAntonioR> x
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, daniel holbach envio un correo interesante acerca de Develoment workshop en la uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, btw hable con laura y chris y quedamos de reunirnos pero sin un blueprint oficial... haremos un feedback y de hay montamos lo este ciclo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bueno, siempre han tenido su sesion, de todos modos las sesiones se pueden presentar hasta el miercoles
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si supongo
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver que pasa
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> igual quedamos de reunirnos
<SergioMeneses> oe oe viperhoot arrived!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: SergioMeneses o/
<viperhoot> hehehe si lei
<viperhoot> que bueno que te la entregaran a tiempo ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nos vemos den denmark!!!
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, casi lloro
<viperhoot> si
<SergioMeneses> =)
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<viperhoot> buehh, yo aún no tengo mi boleto de viaje :(
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> boleto de que
<viperhoot> de viaje
 * SergioMeneses se preocupa
<viperhoot> no puedo hacer chekin online :(
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero lo puedes hacer en el aeropuerto
<viperhoot> tendré que ir directo al aeropuerto nada más
<SergioMeneses> llega temprano
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no me asuste hermano... que me han pasado unas cosas ultimamente
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: lol , tranquilo ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, entonces que hacemos el domingo
<SergioMeneses> lo tenemos libre
<SergioMeneses> :D
<viperhoot> vamos a turistear un rato !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso eso
 * viperhoot quiere visitar suecia
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si no es caro vamos
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hay una convocatoria para pasear por los bosques suecos
<viperhoot> te apuntas?
 * SergioMeneses corto de efectivo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, de una
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, how much?
<SergioMeneses> la de las ciclas?
 * SergioMeneses hasta ahora adelantando correo
<viperhoot> dejame busco el mensaje
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/uds-announce/2012-October/000284.html
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si el mismo que habia mirado
<SergioMeneses> pues ud me dira
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero ir con JoseBot
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN,
<SergioMeneses> con JoseeAntonioR
<viperhoot> hheeheh
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> eso estamos viendo
<viperhoot> si nos da el tiempo para no perdernos la apertura
<SergioMeneses> trampa del tab
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, claro
<viperhoot> en todo caso entre nosotros
<SergioMeneses> la apertura es lo mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esa apertura es canonical-only
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, neh
<JoseeAntonioR> y es un cierre de product sprint
<SergioMeneses> =/
<viperhoot> hmmm, entonces?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot eso no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> podemos pasear por la ciudad
<SergioMeneses> ademas copen es muy bonito
<viperhoot> buehh, improvisamos sino :P
<SergioMeneses> vamos por la sirena
 * viperhoot invita las cervezas 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, <<3
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, comprar unas postales o algo asi
 * SergioMeneses lleva la camara
<viperhoot> claro
<SergioMeneses> y pues rentamos unas ciclas o algo asi
<viperhoot> ahi vemos, en teoría habrá un día
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jueves creo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero igual como llegamos el sabado
<SergioMeneses> yo llego como un par de horas antes que uds
<SergioMeneses> pero podriamos dar una vuelta en la noche
<viperhoot> ah, no, pensaba que llegando.
<viperhoot> ay vemos ;)
<viperhoot> ahí *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, what do you say?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje me recordo a un chite sobre los hay
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el sabdo en la noche ir a una caminata
<JoseeAntonioR> caminata por cph?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje a la luz de la luna con viperhoot
<JoseeAntonioR> puede ser
<viperhoot> aysh !
<viperhoot> o improvisamos, algo saldrá, lo primero que haré al llegar es darme un duchazo y dormir largo y tendido
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dormir en el avion
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses me llamaba?
 * viperhoot no tendrá nada de descanso antes del viaje
<JHOSMAN> aún no me acostumbro a Gnome :P
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, tab tramp, sorry
<JHOSMAN> =(
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jeje a mi el gnome no me gust
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: la cosa es dormir durante el vuelo, solo saber a que hora dan la comida
<JHOSMAN> a mi tampoco
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> lo use por un par de meses pero neh
<JHOSMAN> pero toca probar de todo jaja
<SergioMeneses> unity rocks
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<JHOSMAN> Unity tambien =) Love z3
<JHOSMAN> <3
<JHOSMAN> pa q me necesitaban?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, error del tabulador
<SergioMeneses> muchos nombres con J
<JHOSMAN> ah
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses creo q hay un Bug con Skype con respecto a los repos pero no se
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, bug?
<JHOSMAN> no se instala desde el centro de software
<JHOSMAN> por la lista de UCO  lo estoy tratando
<JHOSMAN> justo ahora voy a subir capturas
<JHOSMAN> por q es muy extraño
<SergioMeneses> raro
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, toca mirar... no todo es bugs en el mundo
<SergioMeneses> por hay me conto alarcon algo acerca de unos reportes xD
<SergioMeneses> aaa se fiue dante
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: necesita algo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay volvio viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR necesitaria un favorcillo
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> que cosa?
<viperhoot> volví
<viperhoot> que ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR yo colecciono dinero de muchos paises asi q me podrian ayudar con unas monedas y billetes?
<viperhoot> hehehe
<SergioMeneses> la semana pasada adquiri dinero de chile
<viperhoot> algo algo me quedará
<viperhoot> ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, moneda... eso si entre mas de diferentes motivos mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> a SergioMeneses le encantarian las de coleccion
<viperhoot> veré si encuentro una de las de colección
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que llego a salir al banco consigo
<JoseeAntonioR> pero la veo dificil, mañana estoy full con openweek, eso me mato, dpm metio una sesion mas al ultimo D:
<JoseeAntonioR> me aviso el miercoles
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot :O i'll really appreciate that!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<SergioMeneses> las cosas que se ven
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: veré cual encuentro ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no importa las de coleccion... de las normales
<SergioMeneses> aunq si alcanza mejor jeje
<viperhoot> intentaré
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no hay lio....
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR voy a ver si les llevo una sorpresa
<SergioMeneses> me toca madrugar para eso pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<viperhoot> genial !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JHOSMAN me podrian pasar sus direccion de wiki
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanteDiaz
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: los dvds llegan mañana, el lunes, o el martes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<viperhoot> al regreso será
<SergioMeneses> oe hablando de eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, resulta q el paquete de la reaproval no llego a uco
<SergioMeneses> y me avisaron hasta el sabado
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como? pero ustedes ya lo tienen
<JoseeAntonioR> es un solo paquete por loco, no es por reapproval
<JoseeAntonioR> es un approved loco gift, para los locos aprobados, maximo un regalo por loco
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero no ha llegado
<SergioMeneses> no llego
<JoseeAntonioR> no tienen ya un banner y un mantel?
<JoseeAntonioR> pues eso es
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no no
<SergioMeneses> hablo de cds
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, paquete de cds de 12.04 o 12.10?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo q comentarle a laura
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> de los ultimos no han salido
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  mi wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jhosman55 para que es??
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, me solicitaron unos contactos y pues JoseeAntonioR y viperhoot me conocen y yo los conozco
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> weno ahí ya tiene la Wiki
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: sobre ?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ok
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, mi equipo para el apocalipsis zombie
<viperhoot> jajajaj ah ?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot vamos a ver si nos hacemos entender con el ingles
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno al menos en la entrevista de la embajada no fue problema
<JoseeAntonioR> yo no tuve problema la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> i hope so
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, me too
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot ping
<JoseeAntonioR> pong
<viperhoot> PONG
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> si no le das highlight ni cuenta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot canonical store esta presente en la uds, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no?
<viperhoot> nop :/
<JoseeAntonioR> no, esta vez no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que a Marianna le salia caro enviar las cosas al evento, y regresar la mitad porque no se compraba
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ash y yo que iba a comprar :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si ve!
<SergioMeneses> esas cosas pasan x.x
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ya nos aseguramos con JoseeAntonioR  :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR entonces no habra nada nada nada de merchandise
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo lo que regalen
<viperhoot> un polito regalarán
<JoseeAntonioR> el del ciclo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot si
<SergioMeneses> las camisas
<SergioMeneses> stikers
<SergioMeneses> cds
<SergioMeneses> digo... dvds
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tampoco me acostumbro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo si queria unas cositas
<SergioMeneses> pues no ando con mucho dinero pero si algunas cosas
<viperhoot> souvenirs de dinamarca será
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR esa noticia si me cae como un balde de agua fria
<viperhoot> amigos, hora de salir por acá
<viperhoot> ya nos vemos mañana, o pasado :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nos hablamos
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos mañana
<SergioMeneses> o el sabado :D
<viperhoot> ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien voy saliendo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo listo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> jkajajaa
<SergioMeneses> andaba recogiendo unas cosas para llevarles
<SergioMeneses> y para q le lleven a nxvl y a roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh
<JoseeAntonioR> acaban de llegar los cds de u-pe
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> los dvds
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no pude conseguir unas camisas :S
<SergioMeneses> eso me dejo mas aburrido
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seeee
 * JoseeAntonioR se prepara para la siguiente sesion de openweek
<SergioMeneses> queria darles algunas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<roaksoax> g/win 8
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy saliendo al aeropuerto
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en denmark
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo, nos vemos en unas horas!
<JoseeAntonioR> crap :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-27
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cómo van?!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: viendo si un bug dio
<viperhoot> suerte con elo
<viperhoot> ello
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR hey hey
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como es el twitter de dpm ? para subirle la foto con el boton
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es mhall119
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> le tweete
<SergioMeneses> creo q se escribe asi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://twitter.com/sergiomeneses/status/262326038204395520
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, lo acabo de ver
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le dije :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-28
<SmartEngine3r> ablan español o ingles
<SmartEngine3r> you talk on englsih or spanish I need to ask which version of ubuntu you recommend for my pentium 4, 512mb of memory and my memory type is sdram and all my computer is dell
<JoseeAntonioR> SmartEngine3r: que habla usted?
<SmartEngine3r> perdon bueno español queria consultar que version de ubuntu me recomendaria para mi pentium 4 de 1.3 ghz intel y 512 mb de memoria sdram y placa dell
<JoseeAntonioR> SmartEngine3r: 12.04
<SmartEngine3r> y si puedo usar portables en esta version
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, estas?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: dime
<iShaan> hola
<jamesjedimaster> que tal
<iShaan> soy usuario nuevo en Ubuntu
<iShaan> tengo Ubuntu 13.10 - 64 bits
<iShaan> pero estoy teniendo problemas con la instalación de Wine, WInetricks y .net framewok 2.0
<jamesjedimaster> no todas las aplicaciones trabajan bien en 64 bits; ya probaste en 32 bits?
<iShaan> aún no, es que descargué el .iso de Ubuntu 64 bits
<iShaan> me sale un mensaje en la terminal
<iShaan> Mono does not appear to be installed
<iShaan> sólo para instalar el .net framework es el principal problema, el wine ya está instalado
<jamesjedimaster> seguramente tienes que instalar mono, ya que es el equivalente al .net
<Guest7037> Hola, como esta?, tengo una duda?
<Guest7037> En que lenguaje de programación esta echo LibreOffice?
<jamesjedimaster> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libreoffice
<Guest7037> Porque usa muchos lenguaje de programación, no es posible usar solo 1
<jamesjedimaster> por facilidad para ciertas cosas
<jamesjedimaster> para que escribir algo nuevo, si ya lo hace bien otro lenguaje?
<Guest7037> Osea no hay posibilidad de usar solo Java para todo?
<jamesjedimaster> muy probablemente no
<jamesjedimaster> de hecho, si fuera todo hecho en java, seria mas pesado
<Guest7037> ¡Se prodria hacer un Word echo en Java?
<Guest7037> Sería pesado, pero ¿como?, explicame porfaavor
<Guest7037> Tu alguna vez haz visto o creado un office en java..., eso me es interesante
<jamesjedimaster> java es un lenguaje multiplataforma, porque cualquier codigo compilado correra en diferentes sistemas operativos.
<jamesjedimaster> dado que cada sistema operativo trabaja de forma muy diferente que otro (linux, win, freebsd, solaris), java necesita una maquina virtual que pueda ejecutar ese programa
<Guest7037> Si eso quiero hacer un Office para que funcione en cualquier parte.
<jamesjedimaster> por lo tanto el programa depende de una maquina virtual que ralentiza el sistema por tratarse de la capa intermedia para que java pueda interactuar con el sistema de ventanas, por ejemplo
<jamesjedimaster> de que se puede, se puede hacer
<Guest7037> Y lo mas importante que no pierda el formato o se descuadre por llevarlo a otra computadora con diferente arquitectura
<jamesjedimaster> de que te critiquen por la lentitud de tu procesador de palabras, estaran en su derecho
<Guest7037> en estos tiempos la potencia de las PC, hace que Java tenga el mismo rendimiento que con otros lenguajes de programación
<Guest7037> Si solo ese detalle es por o que se fijan , creo que no es de importancia, ya que se puede ser modularmente y distribuir las tares pesadas en prosesos libianos.
<Guest7037> Es muy interesante lo que me cuentas, gracias
<Guest7037> Tambien tengo un problema con mi S.O. Ubuntu, he tratado de istalar netbeans la ultima version que es la 7.4,, funciona bien pero mno me funciona ej que ejecuar el .jar (ejecutable ), ¿cual  es el error
<Guest7037> de que no funcione, el que ejecuta las aplicaciones?
<jamesjedimaster> debe mandar un mensaje de error
<jamesjedimaster> bueno, no esperaba un error de ping timeout XD
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-27
<jhonn> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2016-10-27
<xblaster> hola
<xblaster> hola con todos
